# tomatillo salsa?



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'm pretty addicted to tomatillo salsa.

I've tried making it from scratch, but it doesn't quite have the tart/tangy/sour taste that jarred salsas have and that I'd like to have in my fresh salsa.

Any suggestions or good recipes?

thanks!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Kroger sells a brand that's made in Texas and very good! I don't know the name and also it wasn't in the salsa section, but near the meat dept.

I may be at Kroger later today and will get the name


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've probably had it - either made or distrubuted by Klein Farms, I think a brown paper label? you're right it was delicious, but that particular one was close to $6 for one jar!

that's why I'm trying to find a recipe to make my own.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, that's it


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

4 to 6 JalapeÃ±os
1 pound of tomatillos
1 cup chopped onion
3 chicken bouillon cubes
1/2 cup water
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon vinegar
2 teaspoons chopped garlic
1/4 cup fresh cilantro

Put jalapeÃ±os on bottom of pot, then tomatillos and everything else except cilantro. Cook on low for 30 to 45 minutes. Let it cool and add to processor or blender, add cilantro and blend to your desired smoothness.

Pull all the jalapeÃ±os out before blending and add one at a time that way you can test it and adjust to your liking for heat. I usually start with 3 and work up from there. This is the exact recipe but I usually add more garlic, vinegar and cilantro to mine. You can also add things like sour cream when you blend for a smoother style. 

This is very easy to make and is a big hit around my house. I have family members that will call up and ask me to make two or three batches of this when they have parties.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that's very similar to what I made

except I roasted all ingredients (except cilantro) under the broiler - then ran through food processor.

I may try your method to see the difference.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

try this website. My cousin sent this to me. Lots of good Mexican recipes

http://www.hispanickitchen.com/main/search/search?q=tomatillo+salsa


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

We use HEB Tomatillo Specialty Salsa.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I get this stuff at Food Town...it is GOOD !!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Local jarred salsa's are ok, but making your own is the way to go. ( Bo ) lol. Dont let your pallet be jarred... 

Lots of recipes that start with the basics, then add some flair. ( different peppers, spinach, Avocado 

salsa verde tomatillo sauce


12 tomatillos medium size husked, washed\dry and roasted ( oven /grill or cast iron pan stovetop ) 
1 red or sweet onion, quartered ( Roasted )
5 garlic cloves chopped - (roasted )
2 roasted and seeded jalapeÃ±o, serrano, poblano or hatch peppers 
4 T evoo or canolala oil ( 2 T for roasting ) 
1 t lime zest
3 T fresh lime juice
1 C cilantro leaves ( leaves only ) 
kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper to taste


Combine first 4 ingredients in a bowl with oil and salt and pepper. Roast in oven till charred and allow to cool. 

Place Peeled n seeded roasted ingrediants ann juices into a mixer and add oil, zest and cilantro and pulse ( Keep thick and thin as desired )

Place r in large bowl and add lime juice

SnP to taste Enjoy warm or cool it down in fridge

Note: If you want a bright green salsa that you will need sunglasses, add a little fresh spinach to the puree


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

tomatillos, cilantro, seeded jalapenos, & onion fine chop in processor

add finely minced garlic , coarse black pepper, comino, sea salt, to taste

dash of olive oil and juice from several mex. limes

simmer on stove top until moisture reduces 

the canned already smoked jalapenos work well too

if you need more bulk throw in a can of already drained , chopped tomato and cook w the rest, won't hurt a thing


----------

